# Will this shelving work for grates in my smoker



## rbranstner (Dec 4, 2009)

I am building a big smoker and I came across some metal shelving at the local junk store. It is some type of metal and it looks like something similar to what I have in my other smokers but I don't know if it is chrome plated or stainless or what. A magnet does stick to it. My plan was to cut these and use them for shelves for setting my meat on. I just wanted to make sure they wouldn't give off some crazy toxic fumes or something. 
Here is a link to the same shelving 
http://www.wire-furniture.com/pics/W...Y_DUTY_big.jpg


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 4, 2009)

Not sure.  Looks like a bakers rack to me.  Probably chrome plated.  My "guess" would be that it will start to flake off.  As far as fumes go, I don't know about that one.

I know that shelving is fairly expensive.  You can buy expanded metal probably cheaper than that stuff.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 4, 2009)

I already bought it I picked up a big shelf that will make three shelves in my smoker for $20. It may not last for a long time but if it gets me buy for a while that is fine. I am going to get expandable metal ones made some day but I can't afford it right now. If it starts to flake I will quit using it I am just worrying about any fumes?????


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 4, 2009)

Here is a better link to see what they are used for.
http://www.wire-furniture.com/rack_shelf/wis_series.htm
I see they are made of several different materials I am just not sure if this one is chrome plated or Stainless steal. I guess there was a little spot of rust on the one end so I would say they are chrome plated. You guys see any issues with using this for a while?


----------



## placebo (Dec 4, 2009)

As long as it's not galvenized you should be ok. I'm pretty sure those are chrome plated similar to the Masterbuilt racks. Just wash them by hand (if you clean your racks) or in the dishwasher and they shouldn't flake. I'd even bet the chrome coating on those will be thicker than that on the Masterbuilt racks.

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## crockadale (Dec 5, 2009)

Here is what they say:

Our metal/wire shelving and racks (stainless steel and aluminium) are one of our most popular industrial storage equipment series. Products are ordered for retail, warehouse owners, hospitals, and other customers. The WIS Series is valued by clients for it's heavy duty modular design that maximizes air circulation, increases accessibility, and minimizes dust build up thanks to its wire design - perfect display and storage equipment. With multiple choices of shelf sizes and finishes, our steel shelves are versatile and durable.
*About zinc/epoxy/chrome wire shelving manufacturer finishes available on some products.*


----------



## jlmacc (Dec 5, 2009)

My char broil electric came with crome plated racks,the have recently started to flake a bit.but have held up for a while.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 5, 2009)

Well I am going to roll with them and use them for a while any way.


----------



## mgnorcal (Dec 5, 2009)

I've looked at those too and wondered about using them.

Seasoning them would be a good idea for safety and longevity.
I'd heat low for a while then high, then spray with cooking spray and let it bake a while.
Keep them from getting too hot (<350*) and they'll probably last just fine, and off-gassing of toxic stuff usually happens at higher temps than that.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 5, 2009)

You should be fine with those shelfs. I have installed a ton of those in food servvice and hospitals and they are good for that but I have also seen them used (or something that looks just like it on smokers) the big huge models. So keep an eye on them for flaking and you should be alright.


----------



## hemi (Dec 5, 2009)

I bought some at the local flea mkt and have used the Krap outta them .
I think I paid 6 bucks each for them.  They fit on 4 poles with spacers and
are PLENTY strong.  The ones I bought were 2'x2'  and before I installed them I placed bricks under the corners and STOOD on them with no damage.   They are built like a bridge truss system.  If U cut them they will not be as strong but should still do the job..  Hemi..


----------



## jack1976 (May 15, 2017)

Hi I was wondering if i can use steel for smoker shelves?  thank you.


----------

